# Tevis Cup Tracker



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Cheers! Anyone here doing the Virtual Tevis Cup?? 100 miles in 100 days...


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

I looked at the Vitual Tevis Cup.
Looks like an interesting project for October!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

@lsdrider - It’s been really fun so far! If you use Facebook, the page is very active and there are posts of lots of great trail scenery. And it’s an extremely encouraging group-some people are already done with the 100 miles and some are handwalking their young and old horses 1 mile at a time. I’m so glad people here on HF suggested signing up!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I am doing it too. I am a bit behind you, @egrogan , but we'll get there!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

For those of you who have not seen this, here is our very own @phantomhorse13 doing the Tevis. Very impressive trails and riding! I can only imagine doing those trails for 100 miles in one ride!

my Tevis adventure - YouTube 

This morning I rode up virtual Cougar Rock. How about everybody else?


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

It would be fun to know where and how everyone is doing who is participating in this. I know I am behind most Horse Forum members. I just made the 50 mile mark this morning. The next couple of rides will be on steep trails with big drop-offs. Yow! (Of course we have nothing like that in Florida, but I can pretend) How about everyone else? @weeedlady ? @CaliforniaDreaming ? @loosie ? @lsdrider ?


----------

